# Which blood test should I chose?



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi  
I'm almost 37 and trying for a baby. I have never been to the doctor so I have no idea if there are any problems with my fertility. I'm planning on going for a private Pelvic Scan – Fertility + 1 Bloods. Which of these do you think would be most important to get please?. 

FSH
LH 
Oestradiol 
Progesterone 

Thanks


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you can only choose one I’d have your fsh tested, ideally you would want all of them tested as you’d get a much better idea of where your body is at fertility wise.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I would also add AMH in there too, will give you an idea of ovarian reserve

Good luck


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi

All of them are important!  One test in isolation won't give enough of a picture.  Also, FSH/E2 bloods need to be taken on day 2-4 of your period for accuracy.

I would also add Thyroid if you can as abnormal results are a big factor in potential implantation failure and miscarriage.  You need to actually get the TSH results which MUST be between 1 and 2 for fertility.  Many doctors will say your thyroid is normal at 2 and above but it is not normal for fertility.

Best of luck,

A xx


----------

